# My DTG experience and now where to turn?



## kkovardfd (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi all. I have posted in the same forum and it got long, so thought that I would start a new subject/experience.

I have a guy that did a sample DTG print for me on a dark navy shirt. He has done two for me now. The first one came out a bit on the dark side.. the overall image was dark. On the first i noticed that ALOT of color washed out of the RED in the lettering. 

Second one i went and picked up and was nice and vibrant! Put in the wash and sure enough the Red lettering faded where you could see the white underbase coming though! UGH!!!! Im assuming this isn't supposed to do this.. The entire image faded a bit. 

So now, I am at the point I am deathly scared to find someone else to do DTG printing for this image.. it is time to turn to something else.

I have been calling and talking to several people in my area and have been told that 4 color process will work, Plastisol will work. Now I am pretty much stuck.

everyone must understand that I am being extra cautious bc i 1. know little about what's best ( that's why im here) 2. I cant sell 100 shirts to friends and then 3 months later it look like crap. 

So, 4 color, Plastisol.. dont know.. I know that 4 color uses dots... and im not sure if the whole image will look grainy when done or not... I need some professional input at this point!

By the way, I am a firefighter making these shirts for our fire station.. so this is why i must find the best option for these shirts... 

I will attach the artwork. 

I am attaching a picture of the first wash cycle. Opinions? Next step?


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

kkovardfd,

I do DTG printing with a T-Jet 2 and have had this exact problem before. The bad part is the guy printing the shirts for you probably doesn't even realize his problem. Get a hold of the person doing your DTG printing and mention what I am going to tell you now because I had this problem.

DTG inks need to be cured using a heat press or heat tunnel. For dark shirts the cure time is longer. The temperature is always 330 degrees F. So for that dark shirt it should have been somewhere around 3 minutes and 30 seconds. Let this person know *NOT* to trust the thermometer on the heat press!!! This is what my problem was. I put a probe thermometer under my platen and found out I was around 40 degrees off. I replaced my thermometer on my press since then. The person doing your DTG printing should get in the habit of doing wash test every now and then. They can get a probe thermometer off eBay for about $40.00.

Just to let you know if the underbase is sticking and the colors are washing off from the white underbase then the problem is with the curing as I mentioned and not with the pretreatment. Also out of curiosity find out where this person is buying their inks and post here.

Good luck. And yes DTG shirts hold up just as long if not longer then screen printed plastisol shirts..... that is if the DTG shirts are being done right.


----------



## kkovardfd (Mar 15, 2011)

Casper. He is using Dupont inks. Sure of that. So going the route of the Plastisol would be worry free of washing out? I'm assuming so...


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Have that guy call DuPont to make 100% sure the inks that he is buying is genuine DuPont inks. There have been a lot of places that have not been honest about this. There are post in these forums about where DuPont inks are 100% genuine.

Plastisol via screen printing will work. Someone will take your artwork and separate the colors and do the half-toning. The problem is if you are doing 4 color process you are going to have to pay a screen setup for each screen. So if you are only doing 100 shirts I'm not sure that is going to be cost effective, but check into it. I could be wrong.

Take care.

-Jim


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

casperboy77 said:


> Just to let you know if the underbase is sticking and the colors are washing off from the white underbase then the problem is with the curing as I mentioned and not with the pretreatment. Also out of curiosity find out where this person is buying their inks and post here.
> 
> Good luck. And yes DTG shirts hold up just as long if not longer then screen printed plastisol shirts..... that is if the DTG shirts are being done right.


Dont let 1 DTG printer put a bad taste in your mouth. I showed you some wash tests yesterday all those shirts are still going strong. As jim mention proper pretreat and curing temperatures make a world of difference in how long a print will last. Also, using the correct pretreat that is formulated for the white and color.

Now jim you are half right on the cmyk washout part is curing but the other part is that the cmyk is not formulated to bond with the white ink. Usually, this is a non dupont ink sign if the white is there can color washes out

I don't think its wise to approach your printer with any accusations or question his curing process. The last thing I would want is a customer coming into my shop tell me they found information on a forum that I am doing something wrong...I am sure I am gonna to tell you where you can take your information.

Inform him of your washout problems. Asking for dupont ink proof that is up to you. I know I can provide documentation that all my processes use dupont ink.
Also,


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

> Now jim you are half right on the cmyk washout part is curing but the other part is that the cmyk is not formulated to bond with the white ink. Usually, this is a non dupont ink sign if the white is there can color washes out


Carla, good point. I also was thinking earlier and wonder could too much of an underbase cause this? (as in 2 coats). I'm pretty sure the problem is the curing issue as mentioned earlier though.



> I don't think its wise to approach your printer with any accusations or question his curing process. The last thing I would want is a customer coming into my shop tell me they found information on a forum that I am doing something wrong...I am sure I am gonna to tell you where you can take your information.


Another good point, HAHAHA, I never thought of it that way. I guess if you know the person as a friend you could. But if this is just some local printer with a DTG machine then find someone else with a DTG and have them print it. You should also try taking the shirts back and show them or inform them as Carla said.

You know this reminds me of back before I bought my T-jet 2. I found a local t-shirt shop and had a shirt printed. I did this so that I could see what a DTG shirt looked like. The shirt was absolutely terrible and washed right out. I actually had Equipment Zone send me a sample after that and realized that the local shop wasn't making the shirt properly.

I would recommend finding a different DTG printer. I also was a bit inaccurate about the screen printing with plastsol ink question earlier. I noticed your design has white in it. So for 4 color process + white would be 5 screens you would have to pay for setup on. I don't do screen printing yet so I am not 100% sure but I did take screen printing in school (around 1995) so my memory isn't too great.

Take care and hope this is a help!


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Huh where my post go?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

WholesalePrint said:


> Huh where my post go?


where you self promoting again??


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t4.html


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

If you want to be technical we all are self promoting by simply being on here lol. But I merely told the guy I can help call me :0) Was that bad? lol

Maaan tough crowd tonight. I thought that Benjiman I slipped Rodney at the show was good for something jk lol


----------



## heartmadeforyou (Oct 31, 2007)

Have you thought about using Freedom transfers? I've had really good luck with them.


----------



## kkovardfd (Mar 15, 2011)

So my printer made 2 sample shirts, in which both faded pretty bad. I DID most of the design end.. They did do several small changes on Cs4.. probably a total time of 15 min. 

What should I have to pay him for? He was wanting me to pay him $100... again, printed me 2 shirts, both failed and 15 min of changes... and of course they spent some time converting the file where they could print it etc... but $100? Not sure if that's fair.. I'm totally willing to pay and be fair. any thoughts?

Anyone know of a DTG printer in the Dallas, Plano area that does remarkable DTG printing?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

kkovardfd said:


> So my printer made 2 sample shirts, in which both faded pretty bad. I DID most of the design end.. They did do several small changes on Cs4.. probably a total time of 15 min.
> 
> What should I have to pay him for? He was wanting me to pay him $100... again, printed me 2 shirts, both failed and 15 min of changes... and of course they spent some time converting the file where they could print it etc... but $100? Not sure if that's fair.. I'm totally willing to pay and be fair. any thoughts?
> 
> Anyone know of a DTG printer in the Dallas, Plano area that does remarkable DTG printing?


I can't comment the price he wants to charge you because we all have different expenses but that would be something you would have to work out amongst 
yourselves. 

Check printer listings (there should be a link on the left hand side) to find another DTg printer every printer is different so we are all remarkable in our own way


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi, I cannot print your job cost effectively but I am happy to prove the DTG process for you as I have done in the past.

Send me the file and your address and I will print you a sample.


----------



## onthespotgraphix (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm located in Fort Worth. I've been DTG'ing for quite some time. I also do plastisol transfers as well as foils. So I can give you a non biased approach to each process. I'd be happy to run a few test prints for you on my dime and see what the problem might be. Theres no catch. I know you'll be impressed enough that in the long run I'll recoup my time on this versus charging you 100 bucks and running you off.

email me if you'd like: onthespotgraphix@sbcglobal.net

Billy Potts


----------



## kkovardfd (Mar 15, 2011)

Why cant you be in Dallas... Hahaha...


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Whats not mention here is the washing instructions. I am a firm believer that the way you wash something makes a BIIIIG difference.


----------



## onthespotgraphix (Sep 10, 2008)

Why not live in Dallas? Cause the traffic sucks! 

Feel free to email me the artwork if you'd like and I'll see what I can do with it. It might be that air is less polluted in Fort Worth and the dupont inks work better in my neck of the woods? HA!


----------



## kkovardfd (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahhaa. nice one. Plus your right.. Traffic does SUCK in Dallas.. Thanks again for everyone's input.. It is more than appreciated!


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

sublimation, with sublaflock, my opion, have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## kkovardfd (Mar 15, 2011)

oooooooooooooKKKKKK


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Now I'm not trying to talk you off a cliff or saying DTG is not the way to go so please don't take this wrong I have been printing some amazing things on the ones I demo on, but A good separator can make that look really good with 6 spot colors or 7 with a hilite white ( don't do 4 color process ) the design would have to change a bit due to the smoke, If your looking to sell 100 or more screen printing would be the way to go, yes you might have to pay for separations, set up etc. but after your continuing to do re-orders your not only recovering your investment you don't really have to worry about hiding from your friends wondering if the print peeled or faded, by the way cool design. Go Skins


----------



## kkovardfd (Mar 15, 2011)

Pvasquez- 

I think you hit the nail on the head.. I found a company here In Dallas.. Ponyxpress. They advised they can do it... Screen print it an not DTG. Guess I'll have to find out more of how they are going to do it, but I think they are a pretty big and reputable company... Thanks again for the input!!


----------

